# Snails



## ftsdeploy (Feb 5, 2011)

At first, I though snails were boring and worthless. Well.... a few days ago i picked up a snail for a couple dollars at my LFS. At first it was deceptive... I put it in my tank.. went to the kitchen for a drink.. came back and the thing was on the other end of the tank! So I sat there and stared and it just sat there not moving. Again I left the room to come back and see it on the other end AGAIN. After this happening a few times i just sat there and watched it, they are one of the most entertaining animals i have seen.


That is all i have to say about that.


----------



## AvocadoPuffDude (Jan 20, 2011)

Snails are cool people. There are many different varieties, too. If they run amok and take over you might have a problem with just the sheer "bio-load" of all the additional animals, and generally, if the snails are thriving, you have too much algae or too much food waste.
Did you know you can "train" snails to avoid crawling on the front pane of the aquarium?
Every morning, reach in and smash every snail on the front pane and just leave them there stuck to the glass and let the fish eat them. Do this every morning, and within a week or so, no snails will venture near the front of the aquarium. 
Depending on what fish you have, they'll probably eat the snail innards, and it's great food for the fish, too. No I don't necessarily advocate killing snails just for the heck of it, but if you're over-infested with them, it's an interesting experiment.
When you decide to get rid of the snails, put one clown loach (or any similar botia type fish, striped loach, chain loach, yoyo loach, etc.) for 5 minutes and every snail will be GONE! (Well, maybe not 5 minutes, but.......)


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

A little old, but I totally agree with the clown loach bit. We have three small clowns in our 55g (by small I mean _small_, and one of them even smaller) that _attacked_ the two mystery snails I had put in there. They weren't even there for a day before I found the empty shells on the substrate. I'm only assuming it took a full day because the snails were top-level near the water line, and the clowns way down at the bottom. Poor things must've strayed too far down the tank...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i founs this with a mystery starfish we have in our SW it moves so quick but when u watchit nothing happens.

Wierd Right?


----------

